
AMD Ryzen 3000 Can't Tell Time Properly So Its Benchmarks Are Skewed - waderosstheman
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-clock-bug-benchmark-scores,6312.html
======
beatgammit
This title is very misleading since the issue is how Windows handles time,
which has nothing to do with Ryzen other than the fact that Microsoft hasn't
fixed its internal time source for AMD hardware. The article says it worked
fine with Windows 7, so it's just a lack of a bugfix for Windows' new tickless
kernel. The title mentions nothing about Windows, yet that's where the bug
seems to lie.

